# can xp run in it



## siddharth756 (Oct 3, 2008)

hey i m supposing to buy hp pavallion dv5 1015 tx portable 
i want to can xp run in it


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 3, 2008)

Does it come with Windows Vista pre installed. 

If you are a legal owner of Windows Vista OS (Business / Ultimate), you are allowed to downgrade your copy to Windows XP (Pro / x64 / Tablet PC) free of charge. Which means if you buy Windows Vista and for any reason you do not wish to continue with Windows Vista, Microsoft allows you to downgrade and install Windows XP on your system free of charge.


Make sure your laptop have all drivers for windows XP.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

I suggest bring it down to XP cause u;ll see a good amount of increase in performance


----------



## siddharth756 (Oct 4, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Does it come with Windows Vista pre installed.
> 
> If you are a legal owner of Windows Vista OS (Business / Ultimate), you are allowed to downgrade your copy to Windows XP (Pro / x64 / Tablet PC) free of charge. Which means if you buy Windows Vista and for any reason you do not wish to continue with Windows Vista, Microsoft allows you to downgrade and install Windows XP on your system free of charge.
> 
> ...


thnxx for the information but still i m confused
my seller told me that xp cannot run in it  becoz bios is having the support  
so plzz reply me


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

Few months back PC world reviewed this lappy 
They said that there was no XP model available but we could ask them to downgrade from vista to XP


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

Bois model ****..don't listen to tht guy..that's y u've got us here!!


----------



## siddharth756 (Oct 7, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Bois model ****..don't listen to tht guy..that's y u've got us here!!


thanxx  man
thnxx for the informtaion
i will now definitely buy it
thnx


----------



## acewin (Oct 8, 2008)

As per HP's way the OS is pre-installed. which means the OS is located on a part of the HDD, from where you can install it directly or better say reimage, because I am not sure, if any data on the system can be saved. People who have used HP products in that way can tell what it is exactly.

There is nothing like BIOS  support not available. duh.....


----------

